# Adding USB



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You need to replace the PDIM in your car. It appears GM uses the same PDIM for the Sonic, Cruze, and Camaro, so the part at Camaro Personal Device Interface Module Pdim - 22872777 - Electronics - Camaro - 2012 - Chevrolet should work. You can also purchase the steering wheel controls on this site if you want them. Then you need to install it. The instructions in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html will be a start, but you will need to run the USB interface cable to your between front seats glove box and I no idea how to install the steering wheel controls.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Also, because your Cruze doesn't already have the PDIM, it will need to be sent into a dealership to have it calibrated to your radio. As for steering wheel controls, good luck on that...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You're probably going to want to add Bluetooth, maybe navigation and possibly rear camera later.. I'd recommend looking into after market stereo. 

Like this
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=97640


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

search for linellae2990C (change entire infotainment system adding bluetooth,gps,usb, ipod ecc) or something like anygo (same as previous but it integrate original car stereo) ... both preserve stock look and have 7" touch screen


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Patman said:


> I have a 2011 LS with aux port for audio. Is there any way to add a USB connection? So I can control my i pod/pandora.










Wiring Rear console AUX + USB + Cigarette Set For 11 12 Chevy Cruze 5d | eBay

There is also this if in fact you don't have a PDIM in your Cruze... It is for a Camaro, but in a previous thread confirmed to fit/work in the Cruze.

http://www.amazon.com/2010-Chevrole...96/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1339422475&sr=8-13


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

also need an interface to handle usb devices, in that link the sell only the cable


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I'm thinking of doing this and I am confused. When people refer to needing the pdim along with the actuall wiring, they say its because your head unit doesn't have navigation. When speaking of navigation is this interference to the stuff that comes on
The screen white using onstar or what? Please inform.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Snappa said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm thinking of doing this and I am confused. When people refer to needing the pdim along with the actuall wiring, they say its because your head unit doesn't have navigation. When speaking of navigation is this interference to the stuff that comes on
> The screen white using onstar or what? Please inform.


Sorry I cannot be much help but....
I was confused also so did nothing. Just as well for me, the car is gone and my new one has it and does not have navigation(other than On Star) or at least I have not found it yet! Besides I don't have a smartphone(mine is still kinda stupid)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm thinking of doing this and I am confused. When people refer to needing the pdim along with the actuall wiring, they say its because your head unit doesn't have navigation. When speaking of navigation is this interference to the stuff that comes on
> The screen white using onstar or what? Please inform.


Can you post some pictures? Steering wheel, center console where the radio display is located, and the inside of the storage compartment between the front seats. Also, what are the options listed on your car's window sticker when it comes to radios? Your post doesn't give us enough information to go on.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Audio Systems
AM/FM stereo, CD player, MP3 playback,
GPS navigation system11 with hard drive memory and 7" diagonal color display
Auxiliary audio input jack
XM Radio:13 with three trial months
AM/FM stereo, CD player, MP3 playback
Pioneer® premium audio system: 250-watt, nine-speaker


USB port10


This was all copied and pasted from the official gm PDF brochure for the 2011 Cruze LS. There was a blank or "-" symbol across from
the navigation option meaning It doesn't support it even if you wanted to add it. As far as blue tooth and USB it had an "O" symbol meaning they are optional. Everything else has an "S" next to it meaning standard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa - we need to know the configuration of your car, although if you have the GPS navigation system I think you're out of luck as it doesn't use the same interface for AUX inputs.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

the screen on my infotainment system is the standard blueish/greenish display with no color and no GPS outside of the words that appear on it via onstar. It has no USB port in the armrest and no blue tooth capabilities. It also has and aux port inside the array for a cord that goes from the headphone jack of say an iphone or MP3 player. This is all I have.


----------



## renegade (Aug 30, 2013)

Can this be done on 2010 Chevy cruze LS? It only has Aux.


----------



## xWildxChildx (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm having a hard time understanding where the PDIM would even plug in. Do you disconnect the harness right below the control head, and the harness that is added has a connection to the PDIM? I looked today, and I have no PDIM at all. So I have no clue how I would even add one unless the harness would add it in with another connector.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> You need to replace the PDIM in your car. It appears GM uses the same PDIM for the Sonic, Cruze, and Camaro, so the part at Camaro Personal Device Interface Module Pdim - 22872777 - Electronics - Camaro - 2012 - Chevrolet should work. You can also purchase the steering wheel controls on this site if you want them. Then you need to install it. The instructions in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html will be a start, but you will need to run the USB interface cable to your between front seats glove box and I no idea how to install the steering wheel controls.


Just a link update: Module | Genuine GM | 22872777 : Authentic Chevrolet Parts & Accessories | TheChevyPartsPlace.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone know of a link to add a second USB port? I have looked at purchasing one of these 13349323 USB Port Console Compartment Mounted 2011-15 Chevy Cruze | eBay and installing it in the top dash tray to use strictly for charging. It took forever to find a small unit that might (I have not removed the dash yet to see) fit under there. My next problem is finding a connector to fit the stock part that does not cost $150.00! Wiring Rear console AUX + USB + Cigarette Set For 11 12 Chevy Cruze 5d | eBay


----------

